# Zweite Blüte



## klaus e (19. Juli 2009)

Einen schönen Sonntagabend zusammen,
zwischen etliche Regenschauern hat's mich immer wieder in den Garten getrieben - ist ja schließlich auch Sommer (??) ... Jedenfalls nach dem Kalender ...
Beim __ Rhododendron fiel mir fast der Kiefer runter! Knospen für's nächste Jahr wären ja normal, aber der fängt wieder an zu Blühen! Auch die Glyzinie am Haus hat wieder angesetzt. Klimaerwärmung??
Bei der Lektüre der unterschiedlichen Forumsbeiträge fiel mir des öfteren auf, dass die Vegetation nicht nur von Nord nach Süd und von Ost nach West unterschiedliche Fortschritte macht. Natürlich spielt auch die Höhe über NN eine Rolle.
Vielleicht sollten wir mal so ne Art Datenbank ins Leben rufen, in der für bestimmte Pflanzen der Ansatz der Knospen, die Blüte usw. festgehalten werden. Dazu sollten dann der Standort der Pflanze und natürlich die Höhe über NN angegeben sein. 
Was haltet ihr davon? Ich komme regelmäßig ins Grübeln wenn ich hier lese, die und die Pflanze blüht, und bei mir im Garten und erst recht im Teich rührt sich aber grad gar nix. Drei, vier Wochen später ist es dann soweit ...


----------



## Casybay (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zweite Blüte*

Hallo Klaus,
ich habe auch mehrere Rhodos im Garten, wovon die Weissen auch schonmal eine kleine "Nachblüte" hielten, bei den Bunten ist das noch nie gewesen.
Meine Frühjahrsprimeln,die ich nach der Blüte in den Garten gesetzt habe , blühen auch wieder.
Meine weissen Rhodos blühen im Moment aber nicht nach, obwohl ich in Rheinhessen wohne.
LG
Carmen


----------



## Christine (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zweite Blüte*

Hallo Ihr,

bei mir blüht der Zierapfel grad zum zweiten Mal....:crazy


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zweite Blüte*

und bei mir die Magnolie :crazy


----------



## Regina (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zweite Blüte*

Hallo zusammen,

auch bei mir blüht die Zwergmagnolie zum 2. Mal. 

Wobei ich glaube, irgendwo einmal gelesen zu haben, dass das durchaus normal sei.


----------

